# phpMyAdmin 2.8.0.2 Setup Problem



## Sphere11 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone on here can help me, but if anyone has a decent ammount of php/MySQL knowledge, I could really use some help.

Anyway, I am having a problem setting up the config file for phpMyAdmin 2.8.0.2.. I try to set everything up as the instructions say, but when I got to access the index.php file I get this error message:

*#2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) *

Is it possible I am putting the *wrong *information in my config file?

_Current Configuration:_



> <?php
> /*
> * Generated configuration file
> * Generated by: phpMyAdmin 2.8.0.2 setup script by Michal ÄihaÅ <[email protected]>
> ...


Here is my phpinfo file: http://idatasphere.com/phpinfo.php

If someone with some seasoned mysql knowledge could take a look at my environment and my config file and tell me what is wrong, I would greatly appreciate it.

Some questions I have are.. do I use *localhost* and keep everything at their default values? Or do I define the variables with what is shown in the above *phpinfo *file?

One thing i noticed is the sock file (*/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock*) defined in the phpinfo file does not seem to exist when I navigate to that path via FTP. Is the sock file normally hidden / should I be seeing the mysql.sock file / could that be the source of my problem?

Thanks alot.


----------



## tdterry (Apr 8, 2006)

If the server is not responding, you're using localhost, and there is no /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock, your MySQL server is probably not running. Is it plugged in 

If you have shell access, you can run "mysql" to connect to the local server. If you have root, try "/etc/init.d/mysql start". Also, "ps ax | grep mysqld" should show the server process.


----------



## harpreet (Jul 11, 2007)

I corrected this problem by

ln -s /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock /tmp/mysql.sock


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I was about to reply to this thread, thinking it was new.


----------



## harpreet (Jul 11, 2007)

well i knew the thread was not new but thought that my solution might help someone else ......


----------

